# Looking for an ESV or NASB wide-margin Bible



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi all.

As the title says, I'm looking for either a NASB wide-margin bible or an ESV wide-margin bible, with the words in Christ in black text, and single column if possible (and obviously wide columns). My price range is no more than $225. (Uncle/Aunt gave me a $25 gift card, which I'm applying for this bible).

The problem is, I don't know what company would be the best to purchase from, due to varying opinions from friends regarding quality. For this reason I bring the question to Puritanboard. Having said this, does anyone have recommendations for bibles to get?

Thanks in advance to any and all suggestions.


----------



## moral necessity (Dec 31, 2010)

Here's the one I have. NAS version with the words in Christ in black text, and single column type. Not sure how well it will hold up, as it's only a year old.

Amazon.com: Zondervan NASB Wide Margin Bible (9780310921851): Zondervan: Books


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a Zondervan NASB from 2001. It's my primary Bible--hardcover (though I have it in a case), all black text, wide-margin, single column, each verse starts a new line. I've been very pleased.


----------



## Michael (Jan 1, 2011)

It doesn't get much better than this Bryan...

Cambridge ESV Wide-Margin Reference Black Goatskin [9780521736046;BLACK Letter] - $160.00 : EvangelicalBible.com

Picasa Web Albums - evangelicalbible.com - Cambridge ESV...


----------



## ClayPot (Jan 1, 2011)

The Zondervan Wide Margin NASB Bible previously mentioned is very nice. It's certainly worth a look.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 1, 2011)

R.L. Allan for an ESV wide-margin (I think they have a wide-margin; you'd have to double check). They just started binding the NASB, but it isn't wide margin. Or the Cambridge wide-margin ESV. 

Bibles Direct - Home


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jan 9, 2011)

Purchased a wide-margin today. Cross references with index and black text. One inch on the top and bottom and 1 1/2" on the sides.

The only issues are that it is a hardback book, has no extra pages on either beginning or end, no ribbon markers, and is a NIV.

For $2.85 though, it's a really good deal.

I'm looking at getting it rebound in goatskin or calfskin in addition to inserting extra pages and ribbon markers. My only question is whether goatskin or calfskin is better. Any suggestions?


----------

